# What excercise do you recommend for everyday workout?



## still learning (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello, If someone ask you " What is the best exercise for everyday workout for the martial arts?  What would you choose for them

  Example: running,jogging,walking 1/2 to 1 hour.
               jump rope 5 min
               push-ups 100 and or a combinations
               sit-ups  100 variations
               squats 100 variations also
               ????????????

  What are some of your favorites you like to do everyday?   ......Thank-you....Aloha


----------



## rupton (Jul 7, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, If someone ask you " What is the best exercise for everyday workout for the martial arts? What would you choose for them
> 
> Example: running,jogging,walking 1/2 to 1 hour.
> jump rope 5 min
> ...


 As I mentioned in a previous thread similar to this one, I still use a lot of PT exercises I learned in the Marine Corps.  My favorite routine usually consists of narrow grip, wide grip and diamond pushups, crunches and pullups.  When a pullup bar isn't available you can do handstand pushups against the wall.  I've been introducing some of the conditioning techniques to my dojo mates as they are easy to do pretty much anywhere and work very well.  I'm thinking about trying out this routine: http://www.oo-rah.com/Store/pt/pt0314.asp ... hardcore  :tank:


----------



## jkdhit (Jul 7, 2005)

depends a lot on what you're trying to work on


 here are some things i do..
 brisk walking or jogging - at least 30 mins
 shadow boxing - at leat 10 mins
 foot work - at least 10 mins
 heavybag - full strength until i'm tired

 sometimes i do footwork incorporated into walking or jogging around the track which will look weird to other people but it actually helps a lot more


----------



## silatman (Jul 8, 2005)

PUSH UPS PUSHUPS PUSH UPS

As many combinations as you can think of
Different hand and feet positions work totally different muscles and a full body workout can be done just with push ups. Legs raised ankles together hands wide and out forwards feels like somone is cutting your stomach with a knife (mine does anyway) if you do enough.
I try for 100+ every day normally with 20 reps per set and have felt the benefits and all of my training has definately improved and I look forward to doing them. 
Doing a quick 20 between ad breaks is no problem and once you start watching your show again you soon forget about them, but your muscles dont.


----------



## jkdhit (Jul 8, 2005)

one of my favorite push up variations is to use one fist while the other hand is holding onto your wrist. it's one of the main pushups we do in qigong. 

 don't forget to do the push ups at a very slow pace, it helps in working out every muscle that's involved

 there was an article in one of our local newspapers a few weeks ago where they did a study that doing excercises involving weights make a bigger difference when you do it as slowly as possible. doing this pushes your muscles to the point where you'll just want to collapse but it works and builds up muscles the best and with faster results


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 21, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, If someone ask you " What is the best exercise for everyday workout for the martial arts? What would you choose for them
> 
> Example: running,jogging,walking 1/2 to 1 hour.
> jump rope 5 min
> ...


STILL LEARNING, 

If I am unable to do my entire regimen for whatever reason(s), the bare minimum I can get away with is stretching, as my Sensei taught me that injury tends to result from muscle tightness, a belief that has been proven correct from empirical observation & painful experience.

Ideally, stretching would lead into Calisthenics comprised of triceps dips, pushups & abdominal crunches if a bench or stool is available.

Thereafter, biceps curls with dumb-bells (to complement the dips), along with all the usual variations possible with that style of freeweights, followed up with a curling bar (my preference) &/or barbell routine to strengthen ones back.

Any & all exercise regimens are concluded with the same sequence of stretches that began the routine.

If time is freely available, then I endorse MR. DOLPH LUNDGREN'S *MAXIMUM POTENTIAL* exercise video, as well as 1 by MS. RACHEL McLISH, the title of which I cannot currently recall, but the only apparatus she requires one to have is a pair of dumbbells.

POST SCRIPTUM: Deep, diaphragmatic breathing is also useful!


----------



## still learning (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello, Thank-you Mr Xerxes!   We all need to do something everyday because muscles get smaller if not use at all.  Runners need to run as often as they can,  we too must never quit punching and kicking.  Thank-you ...Aloha

 With-in reason and not over doing it?


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 21, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Thank-you Mr Xerxes! We all need to do something everyday because muscles get smaller if not use at all. Runners need to run as often as they can, we too must never quit punching and kicking. Thank-you ...Aloha
> 
> With-in reason and not over doing it?


SL,

I am honoured that someone who has attained your level of expertise would bother to consider what I might have to say in this area.

What you say is quite right; one must practice to strengthen & maintain the muscles one needs to execute ones chosen discipline(s) safely & effectively (& always within ones own capabilities, naturally!)


----------



## still learning (Jul 22, 2005)

Hello, Mr Xerxes,  just sharing a bit,  Judo is one of the best arts to learn.  My son has being doing High school Judo for two years now and he loves the sport side of it.   One of his Sensi's has coach one of the first American woman Olympic teams.  He has train in Japan, New York and is living on the Big Island of Hawaii.  He also teaches the defense side at the regular Dojo.  Great stuffs.            .....................Aloha


----------



## Floating Egg (Jul 22, 2005)

Hindu pushups, Hindu squats, Atlas pushups, chinups, and pullups.


----------



## Eric Daniel (Sep 28, 2005)

Check out http://mattfurey.com he has a lot of products and tips for exercise in both Martial Arts and Catch Wrestling. Very cool stuff


----------



## Soldier (Sep 30, 2005)

Don't forget back exercises.
At least back extensions.
Lie down on your stamach and lift upper and lower body, so only belly is left touching the floor.
All the exercise listed work the front of the body, crunch, push ups etc.
 back needs exercises too.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Sep 30, 2005)

I usually start by getting out of bed, then follow that with a shower and getting dressed.  After all that, Im too tired to go to work!

 J/K

 Im using free weights, cause BowFlex may be nice, but Im poor and WalMart has them you can buy a piece at a time for cheap until you got a whole set!

 Andrew


----------



## Soldier (Sep 30, 2005)

What is Atlas push ups?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2005)

Soldier said:
			
		

> Don't forget back exercises.
> At least back extensions.
> Lie down on your stamach and lift upper and lower body, so only belly is left touching the floor.


 Ah yes, the Superman. See the bottom of this page:
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?MainMuscle=Lower+Back


----------



## guromkb (Oct 1, 2005)

Try Kettlebell training  www.dragondoor.com also natural bodyweight excercises. For martial arts training they are fantastic. Just my opinion.



Mike


----------



## Brother John (Oct 2, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, If someone ask you " What is the best exercise for everyday workout for the martial arts?  What would you choose for them



There is NO workout for martial arts.....like DOING your martial art. 
The #1 best way to become a better martial artist isn't to get better at some 'exercise', but to get better at doing the art you're committed too.


Your Brother
John


----------



## t-bone1972 (Oct 8, 2005)

hi rep heavy squats-they put your body in an anabolic state. squat deep for quad flexibility. they work your from the shoulders to the calves in between sets do 60 seconds of heavy bag routines your endurance will skyrocket so will your strength.  try it for a week and see how much better you feel...


----------



## t-bone1972 (Oct 8, 2005)

that isnt an everyday routine though every other day at best or as soreness permits.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 8, 2005)

Brother John said:
			
		

> There is NO workout for martial arts.....like DOING your martial art.
> The #1 best way to become a better martial artist isn't to get better at some 'exercise', but to get better at doing the art you're committed too.
> 
> 
> ...


While I agree with your main point, I have found, for myself, at least, that a couple of days a week of weight training (free weights) substantially improves both my strenght and balance - as well as my ability to absorb punishment.


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 5, 2005)

I agree with john here, The best way to become a better martial artist is to get better with the art your comitted to.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 13, 2005)

I tend to agree with both Johns here.  Day-to-day, I stretch and I try to do my basic strikes and blocks, some with light weights.  I intersperse push-ups with these.  Alternate days, I do some weights on my legs and pound on the heavy bag until it starts hitting back.  I also do 3-5 repetitions of my kata, as well.

I don't get to do this every day, only days with no karate class and never on a Sunday.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 13, 2005)

I definitely believe that nothing will advance one in The Art as much as practicing it. However, the body responds to variety and conditioning.  

2-3 days of light weight training enhances the metabolic rate and builds stronger, more efficient muscles with which to practice. Daily cardio training can likewise be effective. 

Although I like running long distances, I don't think that extended cardiovascular endurance is as useful in a fight as muscular endurance and efficiency. Because fights are anaerobic, anaerobic activity can help prepare the body for that as well. 

For that reason, such exercises as sprints tend to be more helpful to a martial artists than marathons.  The best results are obtained when the body is introduced to a variety of useful exercises, with martial arts practice as the core. The variety also prevents one from losing motivation.


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 18, 2005)

Having atleast a set minimum workout would be good, that way if you are crapped for time, you can do that workout. Something simple with a mixed set of things to workout your body from your head to your toes. And stretching is highly recommended everyday too, especially after a hard and heavy workout.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Dec 22, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, If someone ask you " What is the best exercise for everyday workout for the martial arts? What would you choose for them
> 
> Example: running,jogging,walking 1/2 to 1 hour.
> jump rope 5 min
> ...


Situp, situps, situps. I bet if someone did nothing but a good ab routine for a year, they would look pretty good.


----------



## Ken Ethridge (Jan 3, 2006)

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> Having atleast a set minimum workout would be good, that way if you are crapped for time, you can do that workout. Something simple with a mixed set of things to workout your body from your head to your toes. And stretching is highly recommended everyday too, especially after a hard and heavy workout.


 
This is what I also recommend. More specifically, a light proper full body stretch, followed by as much full body exorcise as you have time for and still be able to finish your exorcise with a deep full body stretch. It is becoming a more main steam thought that a hard workout should be proceeded by a set of complete "light" stretching as opposed to long deep stretching. This is less important prior to a "workout" and more important prior to a competition or restricted time with an instructor (As too much stretching will tire muscles and that energy is better spent with your instructor or an opponent). On a whole I would put flexibility training as 40% of your over all training. I do not mean that you should spend 40% of your class/workout time stretching, but if you add in the stretching you do on break at work, or when you roll out of bed, or while you watch TV... it adds up. More flexibility means fewer injuries, more endurance and greater speed through less resistance by your body. Circulation is also improved as a tight "bulky" body can restrict blood flow and be stressful on your heart. The roots for YOGA go back nearly as far as any Martial history. Is there any wonder?

Now that I have got that soapbox routine overwith...to answer your question. Be creative with your workouts to prevent boredom. If your martial training includes you grabbing your opponent or if you train with weapons (especially sword or staff):
A 25lb weight dangling from a stick by a piece of rope. With your arms fully extended reel in the weight, then slowly reel out as opposed to just relaxing your grip and letting gravity pull it down. This does wonders for your hands, wrist, forearms, shoulders and back.

I don't want to give away too many of my secrets as I am getting old and need all the advantage I can get!! P

Take care.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 3, 2006)

Brother John said:
			
		

> There is NO workout for martial arts.....like DOING your martial art.
> The #1 best way to become a better martial artist isn't to get better at some 'exercise', but to get better at doing the art you're committed too.
> 
> Your Brother
> John


 
I'm with Jonathan Randall on this one. Although I agree with what's being said here for the most part, I think a good workout designed with your art and your particular needs in mind would definately be worthwhile.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's my bag and pad work schedule:
Five by Fives 




Round Kicks, then Knees to the Heavy Bag in the following order: 

1 x Kick 

2 x Kicks 

3 x Kicks 

4 x Kicks 

5 x kicks 

4 x Kicks 

3 x Kicks 

2 x Kicks 

1 x Kick



Repeat this set Five times on each leg (250 kicks/knees, 500 total). 



Three by Hundred



Three sets of a hundred of each strike on the Heavy Bag: Jab/Cross/Hooks/Elbows (300 each, 1800 total).



Ten by Tens



Jab/Cross on Heavy Bag in the following order:



Jab/Cross x 2 

Jab/Cross x 4 

Jab/Cross x 6 

Jab/Cross x 8 

Jab/Cross x 10 

Jab/Cross x 8 

Jab/Cross x 6 

Jab/Cross x 4 

Jab/Cross x 2



Repeat this set 10 times/repeat for hooks (500 punches each, total of 1000). 





Four by Fours



Kicks, Punches and knees to the Thai Pads in the following order: 



4 x right round Kicks 

4 x left round kicks 

4 x left Right, jab/cross combo 

4 x Clinch Knees into pads 



Repeat this 10 times (Total of 80 kicks, 40 punches, 40 knees). 



Five/Ten/Two



Kicks and knees to the Thai Pads in the following order: 



5 x Right round kicks 

Grab padman - 10 x straight knees 

Twist/push padman and 2 x right round kicks. 



Repeat this five times, then swap legs (total of 70 kicks and 100 knees). 



Jab/Cross Combo



Using the Thai Pads, perform the following Jab/Cross routine 10 times: 



Jab/Cross, lead hook 

Jab/Cross, lead uppercut 

Jab/Cross, Left elbow 

Jab/Cross, right elbow 

Jab/Cross, left round kick 

Jab/Cross, right round kick 

Jab/Cross, Left straight knee 

Jab/Cross, right straight knee



Total of 180 punches, 20 elbows, 20 kicks, 20 knees.​


----------

